# Need a new scorpion hunting light



## JayHawk (Oct 6, 2016)

I'm currently using one of the cheap 51 LED models and it works ok but uses 3 AA batts and runtime is fairly short. A p60 dropin would be preferred as I have a Solarforce host and plenty of 18650's. Any suggestions?


----------



## peter yetman (Oct 6, 2016)

Well obviously for me I'm going to suggest Malkoff drop ins. You have a choice of outputs and tints (nichia ones are available on illumn.com).
The world is your lobster, though. Cheaper ones from Solarforce, also from EDC+. Then there's custom ones from Vinh, and VOB on here.
Good luck, tell us what you find.
P


----------



## mckeand13 (Oct 6, 2016)

I'm assuming you're looking for a UV light?


----------



## peter yetman (Oct 6, 2016)

^^A man who knows more about Scorpion hunting than I do, which isn't difficult.
You don't see many up here.
P


----------



## CoherentRays (Oct 6, 2016)

JayHawk said:


> I'm currently using one of the cheap 51 LED models and it works ok but uses 3 AA batts and runtime is fairly short. A p60 dropin would be preferred as I have a Solarforce host and plenty of 18650's. Any suggestions?


I found one that just blows away the UV lights that I have now. Even beats the new Nitecore MT1U UV light that I got recently. 

It's the 3 watt Convoy S2+ 365nm Nichia UV Led Flashlight. I was so impressed that I ordered a second one as a backup after I got my first one. I don't know if I can post the url here but I got it from gearbest.

http://www.gearbest.com/led-flashlights/pp_277704.html?wid=8 

I think that worked. That url shows shipping from an LA warehouse. 

Ed


----------



## mckeand13 (Oct 6, 2016)

CoherentRays said:


> I found one that just blows away the UV lights that I have now. Even beats the new Nitecore MT1U UV light that I got recently.
> 
> It's the 3 watt Convoy S2+ 365nm Nichia UV Led Flashlight. I was so impressed that I ordered a second one as a backup after I got my first one. I don't know if I can post the url here but I got it from gearbest.
> 
> ...




I was actually thinking of getting a Nitecore MT1U. It would certainly help me and hopefully the OP, but could you compare the two light and exactly what you like better about the Convoy?

Thanks.


----------



## JayHawk (Oct 6, 2016)

Thanks for the help guys. 

Ed, can you give an idea of runtime from the Convoy? Does it have a fairly wide beam and do scorpions glow well at 20-30 feet? It looks like a viable option.


----------



## zs&tas (Oct 6, 2016)

Look at the nitecore chameleon series of lights. Very very good.


----------



## CoherentRays (Oct 6, 2016)

mckeand13 said:


> I was actually thinking of getting a Nitecore MT1U. It would certainly help me and hopefully the OP, but could you compare the two light and exactly what you like better about the Convoy?
> Thanks.


Well, the Nitecore is rated at 900mW and the Convoy is a 3Watter and comparing the two side by side, the Convoy is truly much brighter. Also the Nitecore has a doughnut hole in the beam at very close distances, maybe 6 inches or less. The Nitecore beam does even out beyond 6", or whatever that distance was. I asked for a return RA from Nitecore and they cheerfully said OK but I missed the 30 day window to ship it after I got their OK, so I still have the light now. Also, the Convoy is about 1/3rd the cost of the Nitecore. 



JayHawk said:


> Thanks for the help guys.
> 
> Ed, can you give an idea of runtime from the Convoy? Does it have a fairly wide beam and do scorpions glow well at 20-30 feet? It looks like a viable option.


I don't actually know the runtime on it since I use mine for only short times to look at something but, since it uses a 18650 battery I would think the runtime would be comparable to any other flashlight which might be run at a mode drawing 3 watts. I've never hunted scorpions so I don't know how well they glow at a distance, but my Convoy does reach farther than the other UV lights I have when shining on fluorescing objects.

I'm not sure how to classify the floodiness of the beam. I don't think I would call it flood pattern. I'm not enough of a UV expert user to know how it compares with all the UV lights that might be available now. I just know it sure "outshines" all the other UV lights I have now, both multi-led and single-led. 

Ed


----------



## CoherentRays (Oct 6, 2016)

I was trying to remember where I first learned about the Convoy S2 UV light. It was in this thread:

http://laserpointerforums.com/f66/365nm-uv-flashlight-danger-97005.html 

There's some distance info in there, don't know if it will help. The price has been going up since then. Still very much worth it IMO. 

Ed


----------



## staticx57 (Oct 6, 2016)

Coherentrays, Next step for you is to order a zwb2 filter for the convoy. It really blocks most of the visible light and compared to the before and after there is a lot.


----------



## CoherentRays (Oct 6, 2016)

staticx57 said:


> Coherentrays, Next step for you is to order a zwb2 filter for the convoy. It really blocks most of the visible light and compared to the before and after there is a lot.


Thanks for that suggestion staticx57. After reading several sites it sounds like the Convoy S2+ has a 20.5mm lens in it so I just ordered two of those filters in that size through Amazon. 

Ed


----------



## LedTed (Oct 6, 2016)

I don't think a scorpion could carry an 18650 light. There currently are two single AAA UV lights. But, even then, they would be too big for his little claws. Besides, scorpions haven't needed flashlights to hunt for thousands of years. Why would they start now?


----------



## jon_slider (Oct 6, 2016)

this thread Looking for a UV Light uncovered a few other true 365 UV options, notably the budget priced Convoy S2+ UV, but the CU-6 is 4 times more powerful at 3000mW








Overclocker said:


> eagletac/sportac 365nm dropin. shows red strip on $100



I believe that one might be 1000mW, making the CU6 3 times more powerful. http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...letac-365nm-P60-dropin-vs-395nm-on-some-bills



cmh50 said:


> You can try the new Nitecore MT1U.



this one is 900mW





CU6 is over 3 Times more powerful


----------



## CoherentRays (Oct 6, 2016)

jon_slider said:


> this thread Looking for a UV Light uncovered a few other true 365 UV options, notably the budget priced Convoy S2+ UV, but the CU-6 is 4 times more powerful at 3000mW


No, the Convoy S2+ UV is rated at 3 watts in its specs making it just the same power as the CU-6 rated at 3000mW.

Ed


----------



## jon_slider (Oct 6, 2016)

CoherentRays said:


> the Convoy S2+ UV is rated at 3 watts in its specs making it just the same power as the CU-6 rated at 3000mW.



thank you for improving my education, Both the S2 and the Cu6 are the same power.. Nice!


----------



## mckeand13 (Oct 7, 2016)

The Convoy S2 UV is only one mode though?

It would be nice if it were L/M/H.


----------



## mckeand13 (Oct 7, 2016)

The Convoy S2 UV is only one mode though?

It would be nice if it were L/M/H.


----------



## jon_slider (Oct 7, 2016)

The S2 weighs half as much and costs $22
the CU6 is twice as heavy, and costs $100


----------



## JayHawk (Oct 7, 2016)

Thanks for all the help everyone, I'm gonna try out the Convoy.


----------



## CoherentRays (Oct 7, 2016)

jon_slider said:


> thank you for improving my education, Both the S2 and the Cu6 are the same power.. Nice!



Yes, they don't put that 3 Watt spec in the headlines on the convoy sales pages, you have to search around a bit to find it but after comparing it to my other UV lights I believe it, especially after comparing it to the 900mW Nitecore that I got. I didn't know about that CU6. I may be tempted to get one out of curiosity even though I was disappointed in the Nitecore I got.

And thanks for digging up those scorpion pix. I've never seen a live scorpion, let alone one lit up by UV light, but those pictures really show how well they fluoresce under UV. Impressive! 

I mentioned earlier that I've ordered that visible light filter that was recommended but after seeing those scorpion UV pix I'm sure the very faint blue light that the convoy puts out wouldn't be a problem at all in spotting those critters. 



mckeand13 said:


> The Convoy S2 UV is only one mode though?



Yes, single mode only. I don't know why anyone would want to lower the output of a light that size unless it's to conserve battery power. I suppose if I were out hunting with the light for several hours I would carry a spare battery until I had gotten familiar with the runtime available with that setup. 



jon_slider said:


> The S2 weighs half as much and costs $22
> the CU6 is twice as heavy, and costs $100


One possible difference between the two that might be significant to JayHawk might be the beam pattern. He seemed to be interested in a somewhat floody beam. In checking my Convoy just now I see that it has a definite hotspot and, just eyeballing it and using my mental protractor, I'm thinking it might have a beam spread of about 70-80 degrees. Not very floody if that's what he wanted and very definitely most of the power is in the hotspot. OTOH, that will give it a much greater reach. 

Obviously, not owning one, I don't know the beam spread of the CU6, but if it's greater, he might like that better even though that would mean lesser throw. 



JayHawk said:


> Thanks for all the help everyone, I'm gonna try out the Convoy.



I think you'll like it and if it's not ideal for your style of usage, at that price it's not too bad a loss. Hey, I guess I don't have any problem helping you spend your money.  

Please let us know when you get it how it works for you. And, out of curiosity, what do you do with scorpions when you find them? Just kill them as a dangerous pest or do you collect them for some possible scientific or medical use? 

Ed


----------



## mckeand13 (Oct 7, 2016)

I did a little searching and found that Banggood has multi mode versions of the Convoy S2+ UV. I ordered a 3 mode for ~$16 last night. Maybe I'll regret the 3 mode, but at that price it's not a huge loss and I can mod the driver for single mode if I really want as it apparently uses a 7135.


----------



## JayHawk (Oct 7, 2016)

Since my wife and I are older folks and the bark scorpions present a potentially significant health risk, I activly hunt and destroy them. Believing everything exists for a reason, killing them is not something I enjoy. There are some real horror stories about them though, so I do it. Knock wood, haven't found any in the house yet.

The Convoy beam sounds like it will work fine with my M.O. I typically do a quick scan along the block walls in the yards and this is where the floodier beam comes in. I then give the nooks and crannies a closer look so the hotspot will work great there.

Thanks again everyone.


----------



## fresh eddie fresh (Oct 7, 2016)

peter yetman said:


> ^^A man who knows more about Scorpion hunting than I do, which isn't difficult.
> You don't see many up here.
> P




I actually thought you were recommending the new Malkoff UV light to him:
https://malkoff-devices.myshopify.com/products/malkoff-md2-uv-flashlight


----------



## jon_slider (Oct 7, 2016)

fresh eddie fresh said:


> Malkoff UV light


Interesting offering, thanks for the link
$200 for a 1300mW 395nM UV.. strikes me as strange that it is not the 365nM UV that the other lights being discussed in this thread are.

fwiw, 395nM will NOT show the redline on the US $100.. imo 365nM is the UV to get

The Convoy has been confirmed as a 365nM UV led that does work on the US $100, and imo is a better choice for scorpions too


----------



## GaryM (Oct 13, 2016)

Just wanted to say that I bought a Convoy S2 because I didn't have a UV light. I have two dogs, so you can probably imagine where I'm going with this. 😢

Now I don't want to walk around the house without shoes on! And I'll possibly never stay in a hotel again.


----------



## JayHawk (Apr 17, 2017)

Just to update, I've been using my Convoy S2+ since receiving it a few days ago and spotted the first scorpion of the season last night. Side by side with the old light, the scorpion fluoresced more with the Convoy, especially at a distance of 25 feet. The downside of the Convoy is that as expected, it doesn't have the flood of the old light and requires much more motion to cover the same area. Also of note, things like flower petals, leaves and some rocks fluoresce so much more with the Convoy that it creates a bit of information overload and everything must be checked more thoroughly than with the old light.

The bottom line is that the Convoy is well built, gets good runtime and works great for the security features on currency but sadly is not exactly the perfect tool for my scorpion hunting needs.


----------



## FDP (Apr 17, 2017)

Followed this with interest. I think over the past couple of months I've read almost all UV information on the net. There does not really seem to be conclusive info between 365 and 395. One test might show the one as a winner while next is the other way around. 

My own, non-scientific, conclusion is therefore that there is more to UV than the stated wavelength. I conclude that there are different quality products on the market. One measure of this is the amount to spill to other wavelengths. 

I think I have made up my mind to try out the Malkoff product. I'm really interested to see what a quality 395 can do. I can always send it back if I'm not happy I guess.


----------



## cp2315 (Apr 17, 2017)

I would suggest the OP to google search this "Jaxman UV".
It is currently sold at many websites for around 25USD. I have one and it is really nice.

Comparing to the convoy, this one has a built-in filter to block visible lights. But I guess for scorpion hunting either one will serve you well.


----------



## Justintoxicated (Apr 17, 2017)

CoherentRays said:


> I found one that just blows away the UV lights that I have now. Even beats the new Nitecore MT1U UV light that I got recently.
> 
> It's the 3 watt Convoy S2+ 365nm Nichia UV Led Flashlight. I was so impressed that I ordered a second one as a backup after I got my first one. I don't know if I can post the url here but I got it from gearbest.
> 
> ...



Get this one, I was just out at the dunes scorpion hunting, and it blew all the other scorpion lights people had out of the water. At first they thought might was not very bright (theirs were purple lights) The way this one worked was night and day better. Also, if you want the best, banggood sells a UV filter for it.. The nichia UV led is amazing. Also works extremely fast for curing optical adhesive. Be careful though, it's not a toy and can hurt your eyes.

Althoguht the LED is already not emitting lots of visible light, the filter is icing on the cake and drops it down yet another level. Be sure to add a convoy Glow in the dark O-ring so you can tell when it is on.

There was like 1 scorpion in every bush, like each one was patrolling their own small area. Found some pretty large ones too. It's great because you can see them from fairly far away, so IMO perfect for scorpion hunting.

Here is a link to the filter: http://www.banggood.com/365nm-UV-Flashlight-Visible-Filter-Lens-1pcs-p-1015970.html?rmmds=search

What LED does the Jaxman use? If it's the same one that light should basically be the same thing only cheaper, but I could not verify it's using the nichia LED.



mckeand13 said:


> I did a little searching and found that Banggood has multi mode versions of the Convoy S2+ UV. I ordered a 3 mode for ~$16 last night. Maybe I'll regret the 3 mode, but at that price it's not a huge loss and I can mod the driver for single mode if I really want as it apparently uses a 7135.



Are you sure you ordered the right light? I didn't know they have a 3 mode boost driver. I cannot find it on banggood either.


----------



## Zak (Apr 17, 2017)

mckeand13 said:


> I did a little searching and found that Banggood has multi mode versions of the Convoy S2+ UV. I ordered a 3 mode for ~$16 last night.


I believe the 3-mode UV Convoys use a less-powerful, unspecified LED and not the Nichia 276A.


----------



## wjv (Apr 17, 2017)

The new Fenix TK25IR?


----------



## JayHawk (Apr 18, 2017)

FDP said:


> I think I have made up my mind to try out the Malkoff product. I'm really interested to see what a quality 395 can do. I can always send it back if I'm not happy I guess.



I'd be very interested in your opinion if you get the Malkoff. Are you involved with scorpion hunting?


----------



## JayHawk (Apr 18, 2017)

Justintoxicated said:


> Get this one, I was just out at the dunes scorpion hunting, and it blew all the other scorpion lights people had out of the water. At first they thought might was not very bright (theirs were purple lights) The way this one worked was night and day better. Also, if you want the best, banggood sells a UV filter for it. Although the LED is already not emitting lots of visible light, the filter is icing on the cake and drops it down yet another level.



I liked the difference the filter made on mine also.

Thanks for the suggestions everyone.


----------



## FDP (Apr 18, 2017)

I don't go out actively to hunt for scorpions, but I like to know what is going on around me in that regard. 

I have been looking at the Customlites Nichia 365 drop in now. Also expensive, but might be a good option. Anyone have experience with it?


----------



## geokite (Apr 19, 2017)

Justintoxicated said:


> Get this one, I was just out at the dunes scorpion hunting, and it blew all the other scorpion lights people had out of the water. At first they thought might was not very bright (theirs were purple lights) The way this one worked was night and day better. Also, if you want the best, banggood sells a UV filter for it.. The nichia UV led is amazing. Also works extremely fast for curing optical adhesive. Be careful though, it's not a toy and can hurt your eyes.
> 
> Althoguht the LED is already not emitting lots of visible light, the filter is icing on the cake and drops it down yet another level. Be sure to add a convoy Glow in the dark O-ring so you can tell when it is on.
> 
> ...


Thanks so much for the info on this, just ordered the s2+ and the filter. 

Steve


----------



## Koam (May 3, 2017)

Justintoxicated said:


> Get this one, I was just out at the dunes scorpion hunting, and it blew all the other scorpion lights people had out of the water. At first they thought might was not very bright (theirs were purple lights) The way this one worked was night and day better. Also, if you want the best, banggood sells a UV filter for it.. The nichia UV led is amazing. Also works extremely fast for curing optical adhesive. Be careful though, it's not a toy and can hurt your eyes.
> 
> Althoguht the LED is already not emitting lots of visible light, the filter is icing on the cake and drops it down yet another level. Be sure to add a convoy Glow in the dark O-ring so you can tell when it is on.
> 
> ...



I've search, but can't seem to find where to purchase the glow in the dark o-rings. Can someone point me in the right direction please? Thanks.


----------



## snowman3 (May 12, 2017)

Ditto. Where to get the GITD o-ring? I just ordered an S2+ UV from gear best. Silly that it doesn't come with GITD, a UV light is one where I'd actually want to have it.


----------



## Hogokansatsukan (May 17, 2017)

I do a nightly patrol in the yard to see when I should spray for the little nasty lobsters. I've been using an Inova UV, that is quite old. This thread made me, yes, made me buy a Convoy UV in 365. Huge difference. The Inova is purple and makes the scorpions fluoresce in a sea of purple. The Convoy make anything that can possibly fluoresce shine like crazy in a sea of black. Much greater range with the Convoy. I'm very impressed with this UV light.

Inova makes them shine in a sea of purple.





[/URL][/IMG]

The Convoy... the picture does not do it justice. The critters are insanely bright, and the camera made it look as though it's a regular light from everything fluorescing!




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## jon_slider (May 17, 2017)

FDP said:


> Customlites Nichia 365 drop in


If that is a 1000mW, it is 1/3 as powerful as the Convoy.
here is a man on the ground report about the practical field use intensity: 



Hogokansatsukan said:


> The Convoy make anything that can possibly fluoresce *shine like crazy* in a sea of black. _Much greater range_ with the Convoy.





Hogokansatsukan said:


> ...
> the picture does not do it justice. The critters are* insanely bright*




great photos, and great feedback on how bright the Convoy is, 
its rated 3000mW afaik


----------



## Oztorchfreak (May 19, 2017)

I have a Jaxman U1 for fairly close-up stuff as it is very intensive and runs on 1 x 18650 li-ion battery.

I have a very bright UVBeast with 100 LEDs installed.

It runs on 6 x AA batteries and covers a good area.

Both will not disappoint you.


CHEERS


----------



## Koam (May 19, 2017)

Not sure how much longer this will be on sale but Gearbest has the S2+UV for $16.00. Must have a Gearbest account. Log into your Gearbest account and use code SD365NM. Or search the slickdeals site for the thread and link.


----------



## stickx (May 19, 2017)

Will the Convoy run on 2 x CR123? I couldn't find that info on the gearbest web site.


----------



## jon_slider (May 19, 2017)

stickx said:


> Will the Convoy run on 2 x CR123?



don't know but
it might be a bad idea because the voltage is different
2xCR123 would be 6V, one 18650 is 3.7 volts 

You could run 1 RCR123, plus a dummy cell.. I don't see any benefit to that though

google has more info, here is a shortcut:
http://bfy.tw/Btif


----------



## greatbluewhite (May 20, 2017)

How floody is the Convoy S2+ UV? Based on the video on its Aliexpress page, the beam angle looked tight - Probably more suited to shining an object in front of you, e.g. passport, ID, bank notes, as opposed to a 'search-based' activity, e.g. looking for something fluorescent in a wide area, which requires a floody beam (less need to move the beam around).


----------



## Dave Huck (May 20, 2017)

Koam said:


> Not sure how much longer this will be on sale but Gearbest has the S2+UV for $16.00. Must have a Gearbest account. Log into your Gearbest account and use code SD365NM. Or search the slickdeals site for the thread and link.



Thanks for the heads up on that! Just got to find that gitd o ring now..... 

Cheers

Dave


----------



## JayHawk (May 21, 2017)

greatbluewhite said:


> How floody is the Convoy S2+ UV? Based on the video on its Aliexpress page, the beam angle looked tight - Probably more suited to shining an object in front of you, e.g. passport, ID, bank notes, as opposed to a 'search-based' activity, e.g. looking for something fluorescent in a wide area, which requires a floody beam (less need to move the beam around).



It's pretty narrow but the scorpions glow like crazy once you "hit" them.


----------



## Arizona_Mike (May 23, 2017)

Another vote for the convoy. The bark scorpion who made a finger tip numb for 2 years glows bright green not blue. Might be a species or post-mortem difference. I'm a little afraid to take the Convoy camping here in Arizona. I go straight into stomp mode when I see big spider eyes glowing back at me with conventional light.

Mike


----------



## Rutha73 (May 25, 2017)

Sounds like the convoy is the way to go, I need to order one this weekend. They are starting to come out down here!


----------



## JayHawk (May 25, 2017)

Rutha73 said:


> Sounds like the convoy is the way to go, I need to order one this weekend. They are starting to come out down here!



I live in San Tan Valley too if you'd like to check out the Convoy.


----------



## Rutha73 (May 25, 2017)

JayHawk said:


> I live in San Tan Valley too if you'd like to check out the Convoy.



Thanks, PM sent!


----------



## JayHawk (May 26, 2017)

Arizona_Mike said:


> The bark scorpion who made a finger tip numb for 2 years



Would you mind sharing how you got tagged?


----------



## JayHawk (May 26, 2017)

Arizona_Mike said:


> The bark scorpion who made a finger tip numb for 2 years



That sounds like a drag, would you mind sharing how you got tagged?


----------



## Rutha73 (May 26, 2017)

Arizona_Mike said:


> Another vote for the convoy. The bark scorpion who made a finger tip numb for 2 years glows bright green not blue. Might be a species or post-mortem difference. I'm a little afraid to take the Convoy camping here in Arizona. I go straight into stomp mode when I see big spider eyes glowing back at me with conventional light.
> 
> Mike



Get a mount for it and put it on a shotgun, you can take care of them without getting up from the campfire! LOL


----------



## Rutha73 (May 26, 2017)

JayHawk said:


> That sounds like a drag, would you mind sharing how you got tagged?



I haven't been stung...yet. My mom got hit by one while she was cleaning her house, it was hiding on some sticks she has in a vase and she was dusting and it fell on her hand and stung her near the top knuckle other pinky. She said it hurt pretty bad and could feel her arm getting warm as the venom spread.


----------



## jon_slider (May 26, 2017)

Rutha73 said:


> shotgun


that ruins a perfectly good meal
I suggest roasting, with a blowtorch 

Chinese delicacy:
Scorpions have stingers that aren’t removed but are not poisonous when exposed to heat







in china they eat the stinger:


in Mexico they remove the stinger:


----------



## Rutha73 (May 26, 2017)

So the venom is "deactivated" by heat, but does the stinger still poke holes in the roof of you mouth? I think I will use the shotgun, where appropriate, and stick to chips and salsa for snacking on!


----------



## Rutha73 (May 27, 2017)

Found 2 tonight. Caught them, they are in a mason jar here



And under the blacklight (cheapie Defiant from the big box store)


----------



## jon_slider (May 27, 2017)

Rutha73 said:


> does the stinger still poke holes in the roof of you mouth?


nope.. Im not chinese. LOL



Arizona_Mike said:


> The bark scorpion... glows bright green



that would mean these are Bark Scorpions: yikes!
_The bark scorpion is the most __venomous__ scorpion in North America_


Rutha73 said:


> And under the blacklight (cheapie Defiant from the big box store)


----------



## Skaaphaas (May 28, 2017)

Great thread. I bought a cheapy 9 LED UV light before going on our hiking trip. Found quite a few scorpions sitting on the lower ends of trees, with basically just their pincers and heads poking out.


----------



## jon_slider (May 31, 2017)

CoherentRays said:


> No, the Convoy S2+ UV is rated at 3 watts in its specs making it just the same power as the CU-6 rated at 3000mW.



I believe you are mistaken, per:
http://budgetlightforum.com/comment/1133861#comment-1133861


LightRider said:


> Convoy s2+ uses the nichia NCSU276AT 365 uv emitter. It is powered by 700ma and output at best is 800mW. And that is overdriven. So it is definitely not outputting 3000mW



please research and update your info with a reference to help me learn what is true. What is the correct power level of the Convoy?

ps, I found a photo of a Jetbeam UV on a US100, and it definitely is 365nm, I do not know the power level (pic links to source)


----------



## staticx57 (May 31, 2017)

700ma is a different measure than 3000mw. You need both ma and voltage to get mw. 700ma at 4.2 volts (lithium ion) is conicentally 2940mw.


----------



## jon_slider (May 31, 2017)

Ok, I think Ive got this 3000mw issue sorted out

here is a quote, link included, that says The Convoy S2 UV uses 3000mw of power to produce 1000mw of UV output

*It uses a Nichia NCSU276A 365nm LED - one of the best, high-power UV LEDs on the market. The LED is driven hard at 700ma for 3 watts of total power. It has a radiant UV output of around 1000mw

*I think this next quote says the Cu6 is a 3000mW power input with a 780mW UV output


Lexel said:


> I got the Convoy S2+its true 365nm with the original Nichia *3W->780mW emitter*



Conclusion, both the Cu6 and the Convoy use the same amount of power to produce the same amount of UV output. Corrections and further clarification welcome.


btw, there seems to be a multi mode Convoy UV available also

afaict, the Convoy is a very good choice in true 365nm UV powered by 18650

Next I hope someone goes scorpion hunting with the little AAA Jetbeam UV light, and shares their impressions 

Jetbeam Jet-UV Review


hazard2036 said:


>


----------



## staticx57 (May 31, 2017)

The LED is not 100% or even close to that efficient at converting the input power into 365nm UV light. There is actually quite a broad spectrum output and everything other than 365nm is not the output you are looking for so it detracts from the 3000mw. Ever notice that even the best uv flashlights theres some visible light? Well thats the non-UV radiant power you are looking at.


----------



## jon_slider (Jun 2, 2017)

staticx57 said:


> 365nm UV light.


agreed, the Cu6 and Convoy output 780-1000mw of UV, depending who is doing the math on the circuits, they both use 3000w mw input power from 18650 batteries.. iirc

can you help me figure out how much input power and how much UV output these other 365nm UV lights, produce:

1. AAA Jetbeam Jet-UV and the 
2. AA Jaxman E3 UV and the
3. Mecarmy SGN3, produce?

same question for the non 365nm UV lights (the ones that cannot trigger the US $100 redline, but are fine for urine)
Nitecore Tube UV
Nitecore Mh27 UV

how much UV output?
thanks in advance


----------



## The Electrician (Jun 2, 2017)

While searching for a UV flashlight, I found this thread a couple of weeks ago. I got a Jaxman U1 which came with a filter installed, and a Convoy S2+.

I don't have equipment to measure the radiant output, but just estimating I would say that the Convoy is 2 to 3 times more UV output. I measured the current drawn from the 18650 cell and both flashlights draw 700 mA.

Even without a filter the Convoy visible output isn't much. Also, the Jaxman had a tighter beam. I would say that for scorpion hunting (not my purpose for these lights) the Convoy would be quite a bit better.


----------



## jon_slider (Jun 4, 2017)

The Electrician said:


> I got a Jaxman U1 which came with a filter installed, and a Convoy S2+.
> 
> ... I would say that the Convoy is 2 to 3 times more UV output. ... both flashlights draw 700 mA.



both are 18650 lights
what do you think makes the Jaxman less than half as bright?


----------



## GaryM (Jun 9, 2017)

I have the Convoy s2 and bought the UV filters from Banggood. Looks like I nerd some special tool to get the works out of the head so I can install the filter. Is that right? What's the best tool? And does the filter replace the existing glass? 

Thanks.


----------



## GaryM (Jun 9, 2017)

I think I found what I need. An adjustable spanner wrench. Ordered one from. Amazon. Anything else I need to know?


----------



## geokite (Jun 10, 2017)

I used a thin bladed screw driver, alternating sides as I unscrewed the driver (?) to get to the lens. No special tool really needed. Yes, the filter replaced the existing glass.

Steve


----------



## staticx57 (Jun 10, 2017)

Tweezers work well for the retaining ring and pill


----------



## GaryM (Jun 10, 2017)

Thanks, I'll give those a try so I don't have to wait.


----------



## The Electrician (Jun 12, 2017)

jon_slider said:


> both are 18650 lights
> what do you think makes the Jaxman less than half as bright?



I did a little more testing. Looking into the Jaxman directly through some UV blocking plastic, a very dim red light is seen. I removed the UV filter from the Jaxman and compared the visible output of the Jaxman to the visible from the Convoy. The Jaxman has much more visible; it has a definite yellow cast. The visible from the Convoy is much less and is a weak whitish light.

I next installed the filter from the Jaxman on the Convoy. Looking directly into this, the Convoy with UV filter, through UV blocking plastic, there was no visible light apparent at all. The fluorescence induced in objects by the Convoy plus filter is much brighter than the Jaxman without filter, and without a UV filter the Jaxman's visible output is quite noticeable.

I think the UV LED in the Convoy is very much superior to the Jaxman's UV LED. The fluorescent strip on a U.S. 100 dollar bill is very bright when illuminated by the Convoy plus UV filter.

I have ordered a UV filter from Hong Kong which appears to be the same thing that was on the Jaxman. I'll mount it when it arrives and report the result.


----------



## The Electrician (Jun 12, 2017)

I want to upload an image to the board, but I don't see a way to do that. Is it necessary to upload an image to a file hosting site, and then insert a link to the image file on that site rather than uploading to the board directly?


----------



## archimedes (Jun 12, 2017)

The Electrician said:


> I want to upload an image to the board, but I don't see a way to do that. Is it necessary to upload an image to a file hosting site, and then insert a link to the image file on that site rather than uploading to the board directly?



In general, yes.


----------



## GaryM (Jun 12, 2017)

There are several free sites. I use Photobucket myself.


----------



## The Electrician (Jun 14, 2017)

OK. Here's the result of shining the Convoy plus UV filter on a $100 bill. The photo doesn't do it justice. The fluorescent strip is shining much more brilliantly in reality:






Edit: I don't see my image. I used the insert image function, but I don't see anything. I saved my image on "www.tinypic.com". Can a moderator tell me what's wrong?


----------



## scintillator (Jun 14, 2017)

For me left click on bad image,then "open in new tab".
I think link should be this



which is the link for IMG Code for Forums & Message Boards.

Well that did not work at all,and now the image is gone.


----------



## GaryM (Jun 14, 2017)

The images are there.


----------



## jon_slider (Jun 15, 2017)

The Electrician said:


> I got a Jaxman U1
> ...
> OK. Here's the result of shining the Convoy plus UV filter on a $100 bill.



good job on the Convoy, can you do the Jaxman U1 also please?


----------



## Oztorchfreak (Jun 15, 2017)

I have bought some UV flashlights lately but the UVBeast is by far the best and is truly a* "BEAST*".


*The lights are listed below.


Larger lights.*

UVBeast with 100 LEDs.

Taotronics TT-FL002 with 51 LEDs.


*Smaller sized 18650 lights.*

Jaxman U1.

Convoy S2+.

Countryman EDC S+.

*The best of the smaller ones is the Countryman EDC S+.


*The Countryman EDC S+ is hard to find sometimes.

I found it at *http://www.hkequipment.net/product-p/cmspuv6w.htm**



*


----------



## staticx57 (Jun 15, 2017)

The Countryman EDC S+ looks like it uses the bigger brother Nichia 233a versus the smaller 276a. At three times the cost I would expect something over the Convoy.


----------



## Oztorchfreak (Jun 15, 2017)

staticx57 said:


> The Countryman EDC S+ looks like it uses the bigger brother Nichia 233a versus the smaller 276a. At three times the cost I would expect something over the Convoy.




Yes it is dear but it really lights up those dirty bits quite well.

I think I have found the best of the small and large lights to take with me when I am away from home.


----------



## novice (Jun 15, 2017)

I got my Convoy S2+ UV in the mail today. Unscrewed the pill, cleaned all the threads, put in the UV pass filter that was waiting for it, lubed threads, and charged up a handy 17670. Even though it's locked up, I still put some ugly yellow warning stickers on the smooth part of the bezel. I'm looking forward to checking some currency tonight when it gets dark. I wear glasses with what are presumably polycarbonate lenses, but does anyone know for sure whether common garden-variety cheap polycarbonate protective glasses or goggles provide adequate protection against UV light, and whether it matters whether they are clear or amber?


----------



## staticx57 (Jun 15, 2017)

Just get some printer paper. Common paper is coated with a uv sensitive coating that makes it appear more white. You will know immediately if the polycarbonate glasses are working.


----------



## novice (Jun 15, 2017)

staticx57,
Excuse my obtuseness, but what am I looking for? If the lenses are working, does that mean that the paper will _not_ appear "more white" than normal? Thank you!


----------



## staticx57 (Jun 15, 2017)




----------



## novice (Jun 15, 2017)

Perfect. Thanks again!


----------



## novice (Jun 16, 2017)

Just tested some paper currency. The light seemed to do what it was supposed to do, although, surprisingly, as per staticx57's photo, my new prescription glasses did not seem to do anything. Very good to know. Fortunately, my previous eye surgery implanted lenses that were supposed to include UV protection. Knock on something...


----------



## The Electrician (Jun 16, 2017)

Oztorchfreak said:


> Countryman EDC S+.
> 
> *The best of the smaller ones is the Countryman EDC S+.
> 
> ...



Oh no! Why have you done this to me? Must....have....can't resist....no end in sight....


----------



## The Electrician (Jun 16, 2017)

jon_slider said:


> good job on the Convoy, can you do the Jaxman U1 also please?



I received the two 21 mm UV filters I ordered from Hong Kong today and compared them to the filter that came with the Jaxman. They appear to be identical, and their performance also appears to be identical. I put the filter which I had moved from the Jaxman to the Convoy back into the Jaxman. I installed one of the filters that came in the mail into the Convoy.

Rather than take a picture of the Jaxman shining on a $100 bill, I did a test which compares the Jaxman and Convoy at the same time.

I made up a solution consisting of a bit of fluorescein in water. Here's a picture showing the beam from both flashlights passing through a glass of fluorescein/water. The top beam is the Jaxman and the bottom beam is the Convoy. You can easily see the superiority of the Convoy. I have ordered a Countryman EDC S+ and when it arrives, I'll show all three together.






Oh good! This time the image shows perfectly.


----------



## The Electrician (Jun 16, 2017)

Some may not know about fluorescein: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fluorescein

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fluorescein...402515?hash=item2cc0466f53:g:ooIAAOSwlMFZMCvf

It's also known as Uranine: http://kochcolor.com/tracerdyes_main.htm


----------



## JerryWilliams (Jun 20, 2017)

Interesting. But what kind of UV light is enough to hunt scorpion? I know many cheap UV flashlights on amazon and ebay are available.


----------



## The Electrician (Jun 22, 2017)

JerryWilliams said:


> Interesting. But what kind of UV light is enough to hunt scorpion? I know many cheap UV flashlights on amazon and ebay are available.


I notice that the Convoy is on sale at Gearbest: http://www.gearbest.com/led-flashlights/pp_277704.html?wid=8


----------



## KBobAries (Jun 23, 2017)

Oztorchfreak said:


> I have bought some UV flashlights lately but the UVBeast is by far the best and is truly a* "BEAST*".*The lights are listed below.Larger lights.*UVBeast with 100 LEDs.Taotronics TT-FL002 with 51 LEDs.*Smaller sized 18650 lights.*Jaxman U1.Convoy S2+.Countryman EDC S+.*The best of the smaller ones is the Countryman EDC S+.*The Countryman EDC S+ is hard to find sometimes.I found it at *http://www.hkequipment.net/product-p/cmspuv6w.htm*



Can you elaborate please on your comparison of the Convoy and Countryman?


----------



## jon_slider (Jun 27, 2017)

The Electrician said:


> I did a test which compares the Jaxman and Convoy at the same time.


show me the US$100 money shot of the Jaxman U1 compared to the Convoy please


----------



## The Electrician (Jun 28, 2017)

jon_slider said:


> show me the US$100 money shot of the Jaxman U1 compared to the Convoy please



OK. I did the best I could to be sure each flashlight was the same distance from the $100 for the two pix.
First, the Jaxman:






And here is the Convoy:


----------



## The Electrician (Jun 28, 2017)

In addition to taking pictures, I was wondering if it is necessary to use protected 18650 cells with these flashlights to be sure the cells aren't discharged below 2.5 volts. I powered the pill with a variable supply and starting with 4 volts, I slowly decreased the voltage to see where the UV output would cut out. Both flashlights stop working totally at 3.1 volts, so there appears to be no need to use protected cells.


----------



## jon_slider (Jun 28, 2017)

The Electrician said:


> Both flashlights stop working totally at 3.1 volts, so there appears to be no need to use protected cells.


great info!
thanks for the money shots too
at least the Jaxman U1 IS a 365nm LED.. I agree it is less bright than the Convoy


----------



## The Electrician (Jun 28, 2017)

jon_slider said:


> great info!
> thanks for the money shots too
> at least the Jaxman U1 IS a 365nm LED.. I agree it is less bright than the Convoy



You can really see just how much brighter the Convoy is with the direct comparison shown in post #91 above. I think the Convoy may be about 4 times the radiant power.


----------



## The Electrician (Jun 28, 2017)

I received the Countryman EDC S+ today. I came with a nylon holster, a wrist strap, and no filter to remove visible light. I installed my spare filter.

I measured the current drain and it draws 1.45 amps, essentially twice what the Convoy and Jaxman draw. It has a slightly tighter beam, which by itself would make it appear somewhat more powerful. It does give noticeably brighter fluorescence of objects, but at a cost of half the battery life.

The double current draw compared to the convoy also causes the flashlight body to get warmer, quicker.

The slightly tighter beam plus double radiant intensity would mean that scorpions could be seen at a greater distance, but with half the battery life. YMMV

I think that for general purpose use, including good scorpion hunting performance, I would choose the Convoy S2+


----------



## The Electrician (Jun 28, 2017)

News Flash!

The Countryman has a feature I was unaware of. It has 3 brightness levels, selected by rapidly turning on and off. After a brightness level is selected, the flashlight will remember that level for subsequent usage.

The current draws for the 3 levels are:

Low .050 amps
Medium .400 amps
High 1.45 amps

The medium level is brighter than the Jaxman. The low level is quite adequate for use checking currency and documents at close range, and other close work. The pink strip on a $100 is well lit up using low power. On low level, battery life would be more than 50 hours, and probably 7 hours or so on medium (assuming one is using a 3400 mAh cell).

I forgot to mention that the Countryman comes with a fluorescent green O ring.

This is now my preferred UV flashlight, with the only downside the tight beam. This could probably be changed by moving the LED with respect to the reflector.

Of course, the high price could also be considered a downside, but for a flashaholic, the mantra is "Price? What's that?".


----------



## vortechs (Jul 2, 2017)

The Electrician said:


> ...the only downside the tight beam. This could probably be changed by moving the LED with respect to the reflector.



I think moving the LED height in the reflector would just produce an uneven beam pattern with rings and/or a 'donut hole' like you get with a Maglite. It would probably take a different reflector to widen the beam, unless the issue is the angle of the Nichia UV LED itself in which case it would probably take some optics to widen the beam.


----------



## JayHawk (Aug 12, 2017)

Convoy S2+ update.
Been using it exclusivly all summer, somewhere in the neighborhood of 60 hours without any issues at all. It does get pretty warm with the high ambient temps in AZ, but it's not excessive. Scorpions glow brightly. I would absolutely buy another.


----------



## Justintoxicated (Aug 12, 2017)

JayHawk said:


> Convoy S2+ update.
> Been using it exclusivly all summer, somewhere in the neighborhood of 60 hours without any issues at all. It does get pretty warm with the high ambient temps in AZ, but it's not excessive. Scorpions glow brightly. I would absolutely buy another.


nice the s2+ is an amazing workhorse light. my triples in s2+ hey real hot i wouldn't worry about the uv light to much, other than the danger of uv itself. A nice upgrade would be the filter for it. [emoji3]


----------



## JayHawk (Aug 13, 2017)

Good point, I've used a filter since the second night with the light and it's much better with it.


----------



## spotlight76 (Nov 7, 2017)

The Electrician said:


> I received the Countryman EDC S+ today. I came with a nylon holster, a wrist strap, and no filter to remove visible light. I installed my spare filter.
> 
> I measured the current drain and it draws 1.45 amps, essentially twice what the Convoy and Jaxman draw. It has a slightly tighter beam, which by itself would make it appear somewhat more powerful. It does give noticeably brighter fluorescence of objects, but at a cost of half the battery life.
> 
> ...



o which one you think is better, the Convoys or the Countryman? The 3w difference means that the 
S


----------



## spotlight76 (Nov 7, 2017)

The Electrician said:


> I received the Countryman EDC S+ today. I came with a nylon holster, a wrist strap, and no filter to remove visible light. I installed my spare filter.
> 
> I measured the current drain and it draws 1.45 amps, essentially twice what the Convoy and Jaxman draw. It has a slightly tighter beam, which by itself would make it appear somewhat more powerful. It does give noticeably brighter fluorescence of objects, but at a cost of half the battery life.
> 
> ...




So which one you think is better, the Convoy or the Countryman? The 3w difference means that the Countryman is much brighter?


----------



## Technoman (Nov 7, 2017)

I've played with the cheap ones and the problem is not bright enough for any distance. I found this thread last month and went to Amazon and got the UVBeast. I don't think I've had this much fun with a flashlight in a long time. I'm getting the scorpions BEFORE they get in the house. The tomato worms don't stand a chance anymore either. Wife loves that! Might buy a small one for taking camping. Thanks CPF


----------



## spotlight76 (Nov 7, 2017)

UVBeast doesn't have a Nichia Led, i don't think it's a real UV.


----------



## The Electrician (Dec 12, 2017)

spotlight76 said:


> So which one you think is better, the Convoy or the Countryman? The 3w difference means that the Countryman is much brighter?



I only saw your question today. My answer would be: If brighter is your only requirement, then the Countryman is better. Otherwise I can't say more than I already did in the previous post you quoted.


----------



## LightObsession (Dec 12, 2017)

Coast has a new PX100 1AA light listed for $25 and the video on youtube shows it lighting up scorpions quite well. 

No other info available on it, though.


----------



## The Electrician (Dec 22, 2017)

The Coast site says it's a 400 nm light, not a 365 nm one: https://coastportland.com/product/px100/


----------



## LightObsession (Dec 22, 2017)

The Electrician said:


> The Coast site says it's a 400 nm light, not a 365 nm one: https://coastportland.com/product/px100/



Yes, but the video for that light shows it lighting up scorpions quite effectively, which is what this discussion is about, so does being 400nm, rather than 365nm really matter?

Also, when I talked to them on the phone, they said it lights up cat pee pretty well, but have no video of biological fluids glowing.


----------



## The Electrician (Dec 22, 2017)

If you'll look back through the thread you'll see that there was considerable discussion about using UV flashlights for other things than scorpion detection, and for some of those alternative uses it was deemed important to have 365 nm. I just posted a fact about the Coast flashlight that might be relevant for some people.


----------



## tommyid1 (Jul 5, 2019)

*I need a UV light for scorpions/animal detection*

We just moved to Arizona and our place is having a problem with bark scorpions. They are the most dangerous kind in the United States and can be deadly to small children and pets. We have a 1.5 year old and two small cats. We have had the property sprayed but they keep getting in somehow. The exterminator said they should abate soon but until then I want the biggest best UV flashlight around to make sure my kid and my pets are safe inside and outside the house. 
Size is not a concern so long as it’s handheld. It’s going to live at home on the counter. I was reading about some filters that cut out some of the purple glow to let you see small amounts of fluorescence better. Can you all help me out to get the best flashlight possible for a reasonable budget. Trying to stay around $50 is bucks but can go a bit higher if I need to. All the ones around town are garbage flicker. I want to be able to flood the backyard and see well but also be able to go around the corners and walls of my sons bedroom. 

Thanks in advance!!!
Thomas


----------



## usdiver (Jul 5, 2019)

*Re: I need a UV light for scorpions/animal detection*

Convoy S2 or S2+While I’ve not had one I ve never heard anything bad.
There’s actually another thread here somewhere. You want a woods black lens or similar but you also need to be aware and understand any risks with using uv to be safe


----------



## archimedes (Jul 5, 2019)

usdiver said:


> .... There’s actually another thread here somewhere....



Yep, merged


----------



## usdiver (Jul 5, 2019)

archimedes said:


> Yep, merged



You read my mind


----------



## JayHawk (Jul 5, 2019)

Thomas
I've been using a Convoy S2+ nightly for a couple years and had no issues. It's working great for me.

You're welcome to use my backup UV light if you need it 'till you find something. Scorpions glow well but batteries (3 AA) only last about a week. I used Eneloops.


----------



## tommyid1 (Jul 5, 2019)

JayHawk said:


> Thomas
> I've been using a Convoy S2+ nightly for a couple years and had no issues. It's working great for me.
> 
> You're welcome to use my backup UV light if you need it 'till you find something. Scorpions glow well but batteries (3 AA) only last about a week. I used Eneloops.



Are you using a filter for the s2+. If so what kind? I’m in Prescott valley


----------



## heckeng (Jul 5, 2019)

I have the convoy, crappy led. It outputs a lot of visible light along with the UV. I recently found the Fenix TK25UV. It is fantastic and the led is way nicer output wise than the convoy or 25 led lights


----------



## BB (Jul 5, 2019)

I have several Convoy S2+ UV and I got the Woods Glass filter for ~$4.00

Search "aliexpress convoy zwb2 filter 365 nv" and look for the filter (presently at bottom of page).

The filter blocks 100% of the visible light from the UV LED (that I can see). 

-Bill


----------



## JayHawk (Jul 7, 2019)

tommyid1 said:


> Are you using a filter for the s2+. If so what kind? I’m in Prescott valley



I do use a filter and I think it's a ZWB2 20.5mm. I'm in San Tan Valley.


----------



## BB (Jul 7, 2019)

Here is an earlier UV + Scorpion thread (lots of information):

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?458328-UV-light-for-scorpions

-Bill

I did not notice that this is a merged thread... A moderator can probably delete this post if not needed. -Bill


----------



## archimedes (Jul 7, 2019)

BB said:


> .... I did not notice that this is a merged thread... A moderator can probably delete this post if not needed. -Bill



That is actually yet a different UV / scorpion thread, apart from the two merged here. Link is fine, thanks.


----------



## daveritchieaz (Jul 11, 2019)

i would say a s2 with uv ... i have been using my a8 lately ... i live in az so theres alot of scorpions


----------



## INFRNL (Jul 17, 2019)

Apparently there are 2 scorpion hunting threads....

I have an HDS with woods lens, specifically made for hunting scorpions in AZ, but are all sold out now.

I also have a malkoff uv light that might be a good option, idk


----------



## usdiver (Jul 17, 2019)

INFRNL said:


> Apparently there are 2 scorpion hunting threads....
> 
> I have an HDS with woods lens, specifically made for hunting scorpions in AZ, but are all sold out now.
> 
> I also have a malkoff uv light that might be a good option, idk



I think the other was closed buddy 
I ve not had the malkoff but am interested what wavelength is it and is it still available? HDS will likely go to the dirt with me...


----------



## BB (Jul 17, 2019)

From Malkoff's website:



> [h=1]Malkoff MD2 365nm UV Flashlight[/h][FONT=&quot]Malkoff MD2 Flashlight (Black Type III Hard Anodized) with Malkoff 365nm 900mw UV Module. The LED is a Lite-on C03 UV LED. The switch is a forward clicky with momentary function.[/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]This is a very powerful UV light. The design utilizes a custom orange peel reflector designed by Don McLeish. The reflector offers a very nice balance between throw and spill. [/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]The current draw is only 450ma at 6 volts. The full output runtime is approximately 3 hours on two CR123 primary batteries with a nice long taper as voltage drops.[/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]The input voltage is 3.8 - 9 volts. Below 3.8 volts it will drop out of regulation and run direct drive. This dropin is protected against reverse polarity.




-Bill[/FONT]


----------



## INFRNL (Jul 18, 2019)

I agree, im not sure you can beat the HDS, especially with woods lens and rotary/clicky interface. It's nice to be able to adjust the output.

Thanks Bill, i was just getting ready to go find the info on the malkoff uv. They have an 18650 version or the md2/18650 version. Both have the same specs. I'm not sure how the 18650 version woks as in modes if any, but the 18650(which I have) now has a high/low ring allowing for 2 modes of output.


----------

